# Sgt. Major Saman Gunan, Thai Navy SEAL



## J. (Jul 10, 2018)

In light of the successful rescue of the 12 boys and coach from the cave, I thought it is only fitting to formally recognize this man for what he gave. This man and his fellow divers are all heroes. Fair Winds Sgt. Major, and following seas.


“Sgt. Major Saman Gunan wasn't abiding by any orders when he joined the effort to rescue a boys soccer team trapped in a cave in northern Thailand. The 38-year-old retired Thai Navy SEAL did so by choice.”

Former Thai Navy SEAL died wanting to 'bring the boys back home'


----------



## Grunt (Jul 10, 2018)

Rest In Peace, Sergeant Major and thank you for stepping up to the plate and putting your life on the line so that others may live!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 10, 2018)

Leave it to ABC to screw something up. There is no Sgt Maj rank in the Royal Thai Navy, I've read reports that he was a Petty Officer First Class, also that he was a former commander within the SEAL unit. He appears to wear Navy LT rank in the picture most seen. 

Either way, he was no longer in the unit, didn't have to be there, he chose to go, and he is absolutely a hero in my book.

RIP


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Jul 10, 2018)

Fair skies and clear dives...A sacrifice deserved to not be forgotten.   RIP Sir.


----------



## J. (Jul 10, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Leave it to ABC to screw something up. There is no Sgt Maj rank in the Royal Thai Navy, I've read reports that he was a Petty Officer First Class, also that he was a former commander within the SEAL unit. He appears to wear Navy LT rank in the picture most seen.
> 
> Either way, he was no longer in the unit, didn't have to be there, he chose to go, and he is absolutely a hero in my book.
> 
> RIP



It’s hard to find any 100% credible source these days in news media. Regardless, he was retired and will always remain a hero as well as a testament to the character of his community.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 10, 2018)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 11, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Leave it to ABC to screw something up. There is no Sgt Maj rank in the Royal Thai Navy, I've read reports that he was a Petty Officer First Class, also that he was a former commander within the SEAL unit. He appears to wear Navy LT rank in the picture most seen.
> 
> Either way, he was no longer in the unit, didn't have to be there, he chose to go, and he is absolutely a hero in my book.
> 
> RIP



His picture shows him in an Air Force uniform.  I wonder if he was in the AF but qualified as a SEAL.  Most countries' militaries are so small that many of their troops do things that we separate out because ours is so large and well-funded.

Or the news dorked it all up...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 11, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> His picture shows him in an Air Force uniform.  I wonder if he was in the AF but qualified as a SEAL.  Most countries' militaries are so small that many of their troops do things that we separate out because ours is so large and well-funded.
> 
> Or the news dorked it all up...



Talked with an old buddy who lives in Phuket Thailand and runs a dive shop there. Petty Officer First Class Saman Gunan (ret) retired from the Royal Thai Navy Underwater Demolition Assault Unit (SEAL) and was working for the Airport Patrol as a Security Officer (our equivalent of Airport Police). The uniform he is pictured in is not an Air Force uniform, but his Airport Patrol uniform, apparently in an specialty unit somewhat like our SWAT. He apparently had extensive dive experience in his old SEAL unit and volunteered to assist in the rescue effort. His running out of oxygen and death is being investigated and possibly believed to be faulty equipment.


If you zoom into the picture, you will see the uniform reads Airport Patrol.


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 11, 2018)

RIP Petty Officer.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 11, 2018)

RIP


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 12, 2018)

RIP.


----------

